# Can you draw these guys



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I fear I might be in the path of a wildfire and I would like to remember my fish but I really want a piece of art here they are


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll happily draw them. I actually have a thread up about sketches... do you want me to do a colored sketch, or a simple colored digital?
And do you have a clearer picture of the first betta? He looks a little too dark for me to know his colors.

While I don't have an answer just yet, I'll do a sketch first (as it helps me out with the digital later, too).


I hope you and your fish will be okay.... Wildfires are nothing to take lightly....


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks unfortunately I can't get a good pic of him he is such a spazz his colors are just as they look in that pic but it is kinda a dark shade of blue not black but if you already started it is okay


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh, I haven't colored them just yet. 
I'll get a dark shade of blue, then, thanks.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for drawing these I can smell the smoke now and hope nothing will happen to me my family and my Fish


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ps the 4th one has no eye but you don't have to draw it with no eye I just wanted to tell you. And I adopted him


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Can you take them somewhere else? Are you in Central texas?


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes I live about 20 miles away from bastrop but I live east of bastrop


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

And 15 miles south of austin


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, I was wondering if you had anywhere to go. If anything, you might want to consider packing them in four separate cups/jars and take them with you should you have to leave.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

I also have about 12 fish and my biggest is about 7 or 8 inches and I don't think I will be able to take any of them if I do have to leave maybe only 1 or 2 and maybe 3 but the wind seems to be blowing west so it is going away from me so I may not have to evacuate but anything could happen


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

That's true... hopefully nothing does happen. Either way, I'm still happy to draw them.

I'm doing a digital sketch, now, by the way. I should be done in a few hours.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay I can't wait to see


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Mind PMing me your email address? Photobucket likes to downsize the picture. I'd like to give you the full file, but displayed on here is the downsized version.

Loved doing this. 










Edit: The background was a stock photo I found. I did draw the fish, and I can do a background like that.... It just takes me too long. |D
Editedit: I noticed something I missed. It's minor, but I fixed it in the larger file, anyway.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks it looks great and im soo happy i cant smell smoke any more and it is not as cloudy i think i will be fine but it is still spreading


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah, I just heard something about it on the news just after I finished the drawing. Good that it seems to be moving away from you, but I still hope the wildfire gets put out soon, too.

I'm also glad you like it! =)


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah about 500 families in my school district have been affected by it and i hope the numbers dont rise and that the fires get put out soon


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i will get on yours since u wanna one XP


----------

